# Buying Vape Gear in China



## Puff the Magic Dragon (13/1/18)

She who must be obeyed (read feared) will be going on a short trip to China (Guangzhou) in a few weeks.
Has anyone got any advice as to where to shop and any other matters which may be of assistance?
I'm not sure about prices in China, but at least I will be able to make use of a personal courier, rather than be faced with the usual couple of months wait for customs in SA.
If I remember correctly we are allowed to bring in up to R 5000 worth of goods without paying customs duty Is this correct?


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (15/1/18)

Has no one bought vape gear in China ?


----------



## Strontium (15/1/18)

You gonna need a container for 5 grand worth of Vape gear in China, especially if they “fix” your invoices 
Lucky man


----------

